# Optimal labs g2g?



## psychoink (Feb 13, 2016)

Simple question....This legit?? Any one check em out


----------



## Massacre (Feb 13, 2016)

Never heard of them. I'm interested in your results though.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 13, 2016)

Got it off a buddy who loves the stuff I'm doing test only 4 weeks in... I figure about week 6ish is when I should start noticing something.. I'll keep ya posted


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 14, 2016)

psychoink said:


> Got it off a buddy who loves the stuff I'm doing test only 4 weeks in... I figure about week 6ish is when I should start noticing something.. I'll keep ya posted



You should have gained some weight by now.  Lay out the cycle


----------



## psychoink (Feb 14, 2016)

1cc of test C 300 twice a week... my 3rd test only cycle... first 2 cycles I was doin 2cc 1 once a week  so I figure I change it up.lol.. leaned out a lil bit put on about 15 to 18 lbs each time... I did each cycle about a yr apart so I only kept a lil bit plus I'm sure most of it was water.. but strength was up added about 60 lbs on my bench and close to 150 on squat on my 2nd cycle.... so currently im up about 5lbs I guess I'll see in a few more week.. 5 lbs come and go... 10lbs not that much so that should be tail tell


----------



## mickems (Feb 14, 2016)

I never understood how, so many people, get a hold of gear, that their friend, "buddy", coworker, relative, grandma, whatever is currently using or is saysing "good things", they "love it" or "swear by this stuff", therefore vouching for the lab. Then someone comes on here asking if its legit. I don't get it. why not ask the person YOU know, that is actually using the stuff, and see their blood work to prove its g2g or can you trust this persons word?  it baffles me.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 14, 2016)

Lol cuz most peeps don't get blood work.. I was just curious to see how others felt about the stuff simple as that and that person who loves it is also taking deca with his test makes it kinda hard to get an accurate answer of how good the stuff is. Maybe I was hoping someone else was doin a test only cycle and saw great results of the shit... still baffled?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 14, 2016)

If your not getting bloods done your not smart plain and simple


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 14, 2016)

Most people don't do bloodwork because most people are a bit lax on safety and health concerns. Bloods aren't just to verify how good a lab is. It's checking your overall health and making adjustments as needed. I still do bloods on gear I'm 100% confident in so that I can check crit, cholesterol, e2, and many other things. 


Anyway. You also have to remember that there are thousands of ugls out there. The chances of someone here having used them is pretty slim. 
300/wk is pretty low. Some people even use that as a trt/cruise dose. The gains aren't going to be rapid and substantial, but that's not necessarily a bad thing either.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 14, 2016)

300 twice a week... I used to do blood work all the time bc I'm border line low 356 total test.. main reason I do test only cycles cuz i can't get a protocol from a urologist he said my free t lvl is normal... I call BS


----------



## psychoink (Feb 14, 2016)

Then I got pissed off cuz they wouldn't help me... I was trying to do the right thing... so i was pretty much forced into using a ugl I do take meds  for hypo thyroxine ... so i do do blood work but didn't really plan on goin to the dr just to see if it's legit... call it lazy  call it too busy with life... just wanting to get other peeps 2 cents


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 14, 2016)

I see. I misread your earlier post.


----------



## bronco (Feb 14, 2016)

psychoink said:


> Then I got pissed off cuz they wouldn't help me... I was trying to do the right thing... so i was pretty much forced into using a ugl I do take meds  for hypo thyroxine ... so i do do blood work but didn't really plan on goin to the dr just to see if it's legit... call it lazy  call it too busy with life... just wanting to get other peeps 2 cents



Are you able to get bloods done through a private lab?


----------



## psychoink (Feb 14, 2016)

I have never tried tbh... not sure if they would take insurance or if it's out of pocket... I'll look into tho my dr goes thru a private lab it's not part of his practice or anything like a contractor I'll check it out


----------



## WildCat1999 (Feb 17, 2016)

never tried but I may have heard they are selective scammers.  I could be wrong though


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

Well I stopped taking the optimal labs just got some bio t250... ran that on my very first cycle so I know this stuff works.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 26, 2016)

Switching up gear 1/2 way through the cycle without bloodwork showing anything is a bit ridiculous... Starting gear w/out bloodwork to know where you are starting from is also ridiculous.  Why don't you just filter some GSO and throw that in your body :/


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

Lol... I did have bw b4 I started but I'm not gonna waste time with stuff that is either bunk or way underdosed and I'm sure u would say " well how do u know unless u get bw" I'm sure after 8 weeks of no sides no weight gain no strength gain, don't need bw to figure it out... the old stuff is test C the new stuff is test C not like im switching compounds... why not say just check the gear b4 u put it in ur body.. why get bw to see if it's good..


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

psychoink said:


> Lol... I did have bw b4 I started but I'm not gonna waste time with stuff that is either bunk or way underdosed and I'm sure u would say " well how do u know unless u get bw" I'm sure after 8 weeks of no sides no weight gain no strength gain, don't need bw to figure it out... the old stuff is test C the new stuff is test C not like im switching compounds... why not say just check the gear b4 u put it in ur body.. why get bw to see if it's good..



There's nothing correct in your post here. Plenty of people don't get sides or poor results and blame it on the gear while it's really diet or training related. I mean even as a natty you should be able to gain strength and weight so if you're not it's on you most likely not the gear.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 26, 2016)

What Doc said.

You get bloodwork done to see if the compound is what it says it is, to see what it is doing to you, and to see if the fault is in the gear or in something else--aka your diet, your training, etc.  And i'm sure you will say your diet and training is GTG.  If it was, then you would be seeing gains regardless of gear.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

My diet is mediocre I'm not looking to compeat... my last cycles my diet was were worse.. fast food occasionally drinking... not to much and I saw results in 6 weeks...  this time eating better... not great but significantly better and it's week 8 and I haven't seen not 1 thing change... the only thing I'm doin diff is I'm doin 1 cc twice a week where as b4 I would do 2 cc once a week... so if it were a dietary thing my last 2 test only cycles shouldn't have yielded any results... if it were a dieting thing... right?


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

Not to mention last 2 cycles I put on 15 lbs and strength went thru the roof...  thats all I have to go off of...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

And when you add 15lbs of mass your calorie, energy, macro needs change. A diet may work at one point then stop working bc you're not eating enough after having gained mass. 

Fast food is calories. Just bc you eat some fast food doesn't make your diet poor.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2016)

Not gaining weight is 100% diet... I don't get how people think gear magically adds mass; it has to come from somewhere.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Not gaining weight is 100% diet... I don't get how people think gear magically adds mass; it has to come from somewhere.



Water retention


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

The only thing that has changed from my first 2 cycles is now I'm eating a little cleaner... and to be honest my intensity in the gym has increased... so I'm working harder eating cleaner and no results... also the main reason I'm on a test only cycle is too help my low T lvl and help with my not so horney  life style... I dunno I don't really care that I may or may not got bunk gear It just my first 2 cycles was way to easy to see results everywhere I wanted them.. and this time around I'm doin things better and I'm getting nothing.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

Drop the idea that "cleaner" is better. Clean and dirty are not terms that should be sued with regards to diet and nutrition unless your food is actually dirty and needs to be washed.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Water retention



Yeah but it's not like you're gonna back on 15# of water unless you're on a gram plus dbol with no ai


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Yeah but it's not like you're gonna back on 15# of water unless you're on a gram plus dbol with no ai



Add glycogen to the mix and it's possible although I agree it's not muscle mass.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

The amount hasn't changed... eating like 5 to 6 times a day same as my first 2 cycles...


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2016)

psychoink said:


> The amount hasn't changed... eating like 5 to 6 times a day same as my first 2 cycles...


So you're eating more than normal?


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

why can't not getting any good or bad sides from gear show that is underdosed or bunk or legit.. yea I get bw is the only real way to 100% know for sure... but u can't sit therr and say what I'm doin and taking isn't enoigh to see results... cuz we knw damn well it is...  i have done it b4 same damn thing and no complaints.. I started this post asking about a product... if any one knew anything about good or bad... yes it turned a diff direction which is cool cuz i think it was helpful.. but getting bw isn't the only way to tell if it is bad or good.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

If 5 to six is more than normal I guess. if I'm in the gym working my ass off 3 meals isn't gonna cut it... if I wanna put on some mass 3 meals isn't gonna cut it...


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2016)

psychoink said:


> If 5 to six is more than normal I guess. if I'm in the gym working my ass off 3 meals isn't gonna cut it... if I wanna put on some mass 3 meals isn't gonna cut it...


That's doesn't really answer the question. I could eat 8x a day and only hit 1500 cal. 

The point is: If you're eating above maintenence calories, and not gaining weight, then you're not eating above maintenence calories. 

#physics. 

I don't care if you're gear is literally nothing but plain oil. If you're not gaining weight, you're not eating a surplus. Period.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

Trust me my caloric intake is up there... fast food provides that... like I said I'm eating cleaner Herr and there compared to my past... I'll substitute  a salad for a hamburger or something... but nothing has really changed from last 2 cycles...


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2016)

psychoink said:


> Trust me my caloric intake is up there... fast food provides that... like I said I'm eating cleaner Herr and there compared to my past... I'll substitute  a salad for a hamburger or something... but nothing has really changed from last 2 cycles...



No, you don't get what I'm saying. This is not something that is open to opinion or discussion/debate. 
If your weight is remaining constant, you are NOT eating a surplus. Period. 

Calories in vs calories out. It's literally THAT simple.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

Ok forget about food and weight gain... what about stregth... what about crazy erections and wanting to bone like crazy what what about tenderness nips and all the bad sides... just doesn't make sense to not see anything


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

psychoink said:


> Ok forget about food and weight gain... what about stregth... what about crazy erections and wanting to bone like crazy what what about tenderness nips and all the bad sides... just doesn't make sense to not see anything



You could become desensitized to the supraphysiological effects on libido. The same way some lose libido when they go to TRT or cruise doses until the body readjusts. 

Tender nips is a sign of nothing. It seems as if all you want to do is argue. If you want proof positive your gear is good or bad then get blood work done or send a sample in for analytical testing. If you want to guess whether your gear is good or not then take your guess but you don't need anyone else to validate or justify you bc it's just a guess.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

Yea can't argue about bw... I knew that's what is was gonna be the end result.. I guess all I wanted was for someone to say yea i have heard of that ugl and it was shit or yea i saw good results on. Nonetheless, somewhat educational.. thx


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2016)

psychoink said:


> Yea can't argue about bw... I knew that's what is was gonna be the end result.. I guess all I wanted was for someone to say yea i have heard of that ugl and it was shit or yea i saw good results on. Nonetheless, somewhat educational.. thx


The main problem there is that most ugl's tend to fluctuate in quality, some more than others. "Bad batches" are a pretty common occurrence, be it intentional under dosing or accidental.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

And that's what I think it was... just a bad batch and all I was goin on was the non existent effects it had on me... and getting bw is difficult for me.. with work and kids hard to find time nowadays. Thought this forum would help some


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

psychoink said:


> Yea can't argue about bw... I knew that's what is was gonna be the end result.. I guess all I wanted was for someone to say yea i have heard of that ugl and it was shit or yea i saw good results on. Nonetheless, somewhat educational.. thx



I've never even heard of that lab until this thread so I have no idea. Also as Tool said, even good labs can have variations in quality.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 26, 2016)

Good luck on your journey, ignoring advice from some of the people that commented here tells me you are going to go far and get mad results.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

psychoink said:


> And that's what I think it was... just a bad batch and all I was goin on was the non existent effects it had on me... and getting bw is difficult for me.. with work and kids hard to find time nowadays. Thought this forum would help some



Try labsmd or privatemedlabs. Blood work will cost you $70 or less and you'll have answers within 2-3 days. The entire process is pretty easy.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Good luck on your journey, ignoring advice from some of the people that commented here tells me you are going to go far and get mad results.


I sense ur sarcasm... and I'm not ignoring any one.. this was an open discussion and simply not getting bw done to see if it's legit or not won't hinder me in what I'm out to achieve... thx for the mad advice.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Try labsmd or privatemedlabs. Blood work will cost you $70 or less and you'll have answers within 2-3 days. The entire process is pretty easy.


Yea I'll look into that... u do it from home or what?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

psychoink said:


> Yea I'll look into that... u do it from home or what?



There are at home tests yo can do but those two websites you'll have to find the closest labcorp or quest location.


----------



## psychoink (Feb 26, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> There are at home tests yo can do but those two websites you'll have to find the closest labcorp or quest location.


Gotcha... I go to lab Corp when my Dr sends me there... didn't think I could just walk in and get it done


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2016)

psychoink said:


> Gotcha... I go to lab Corp when my Dr sends me there... didn't think I could just walk in and get it done



Go to the sites I listed and get a female hormone panel or a total testosterone panel but make sure it says LC/MS. Fill out your info and pay, print the requisition form, go to labcorp or whatever lab they use and voila.


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 26, 2016)

Or you could just get DocDePanda to write you a script and call it a day...


----------



## psychoink (Mar 4, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Or you could just get DocDePanda to write you a script and call it a day...


If it were that easy...lol


----------

